# Ulster Bank p28-1 form. "you will be classified as a not co-operating borrower if .."



## Hairymilo (23 Sep 2013)

All,

Today I received a "Letter Reference...... "P28 - 1" from Xxxxxx Bank. The 1800 phone number to which I called was picked up in the UK (yet the letter address is in the Republic). The gent I 1st spoke with transferred me to Edinburgh, but the phone was picked up by an Irish man in Dublin after 10 mins on hold!

I explained the instructions on the letter to contact the 1800 number asap. The Irish person I spoke with did not have the slightest notion about the "P28-1's" origins (from Uk or Rep) when I called them this evening!! The banks Right hand not talking to the left.....again!

Fyi.... P is for provision 28. Can you please elaborate Brendan?

The letter reads as follow's...

Dear Mr's Xxxxxx,

We are writing to inform you that you will be classified as a not co-operating borrower if you do not contact us within 20 business days from the date of this letter.

To avoid being classified as not co-operating we require you to do the following:

-Contact us within 20 business days from the date of this letter on 1800 xxx xxx.

-Provide us with information relevant to your financial position, to enable us to complete a full assessment of your financial circumstances.

-If these actions are not taken at any future point , we may classify you as not co-operating without further warning.

The implications of being classified as a not co-operating customer are:

-You are no longer protected by the MARP
-Legal proceedings may commence for repossession of your primary residence which is secured by this mortgage
-You may not be eligible for a Personal Insolvency Arrangement"

The footer of the letter goes on in normal advisory chatter. 

Fyi I am awaiting an FSO adjudication. Unfortunately - I cannot give precise detail yet about my situation hence the P28 warning letter having issued. Apologies!

Have many of these letter's been posted in the Republic of Ireland as of yet and if so what is the Banks next move?

All advise welcome!!

Thanks all!!


----------



## Bronte (24 Sep 2013)

I've no idea what Provision 28 is. But it would seem to me that you need to contact them by telephone, which you've done. 

More importantly please keep a log of all your phone calls and who you spoke to. In addition, I would write them a letter informing them that you responded to his letter by phone call on x date. Please send this letter with proof of posting, which I think is free with An post. 

Keep everything in date order in a binder.

I wouldn't hold out much hope on the Ombudsman, those that eventually go that route, and that would only be a tiny percentage of those that have the energy for that long road, well you've only a one in 10 chance of success.


----------



## 44brendan (24 Sep 2013)

I have heard some alarming stories in respect of Ulster bank's dealings with clients in mortgage arrears. They operate a call centre in both Dublin and Scotland. There appears to be no continuity on dealings with clients and quite often, I have heard of correspondence being ignored for months. I advised one client to put a proposal to the Bank that involved a voluntary sale of his PDH in positive equity. This letter went unacknowledged for months and following 2 written complaints on the matter, a response was received which appeared to be torally unrelated to the original proposal. Take Bronte's advice and keep a record of all contacts with the bank. keep copies of all letters and attachments. take the names of any person you deal with on the phone. Ultimately if you get no satisfaction from the Bank, you may need to go to the FSO.


----------

